# EMT-T vs TR-C/TP-C



## VFlutter (May 13, 2018)

So I am interesting in getting involved with TEMS. Does anyone have EMT-T? It looks like there is a company called RTI putting on a EMT-T class locally. Appears to be TCCC with some added stuff and their own certification. Don't think it is officially CONTOMS but it has the same hours and structure.  How does this compare to TR-C? I still need to take an initial TCCC class. Only an EMT-B so can't take the TP-C unless they allow other providers to test. Any input would be great. Thanks.


----------



## DrParasite (May 14, 2018)

1) I would ask them if your prehospital RN experience combined with your EMT could allow you to challenge the ALS tests.

2) IMO, EMT-T is a wacker cert, unless your a member of a tac team.  Is it good information?  absolutely, but you won't use most of what they teach you in your "routine" job, under normal circumstances, because it's not in your job description.  Now if you have an agency that is wiling to sponsor you, bring you on a a part time Tac EMT, by all means.

3) I know three people who area "EMT-T" (well, they completed a course, there isn't a state recognized cert for it), they all work on regular trucks, and most don't do anything "tactical." I also know a few people who provide medical support for the SWAT team who aren't EMT-T.


----------



## VFlutter (May 14, 2018)

TEMS is difficult to get into unless you have prior military or TEMS experience.  This would be getting some baseline education and training to help get my foot in the door. Don't expect it to directly help with my current job however since we do get placed on stand-by for certain SWAT agencies it is nice to have a better understanding of their treatment protocols. 

Also, I noticed all of the EMS physicians whom do medical control for my city's SWAT team happen to have EMT-T for what that is worth.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 9, 2018)

Completed the course. I would highly recommenced it. The instructors were extremely qualified with impressive resumes and great operational experience and knowledge. Was challenging but good.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 9, 2018)

I know it's a month late to your original post Chase... VFlutter, but isn't TCCC for military only and TECC for civilians?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 9, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> I know it's a month late to your original post Chase... VFlutter, but isn't TCCC for military only and TECC for civilians?


Maybe...  I believe a lot of our tacmed members have TCCC.  But we also have strong military connections.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 9, 2018)

TCCC is geared for the military but is also relevant for the SWAT environment. From what I understand TECC is similar but has slightly different goals and focus. For example TCCC includes care during the tactical operation and under fire with a main goal of completing the operation where as TECC focuses on care after the patient has been removed from the hot zone. So medic as part of the team vs medic staging near by.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 10, 2018)

Gotcha. Some of the places that I’m interested in working at have TEMS teams that I’d eventually like to get on.


----------

